# Possible competition in/around Galena, IL



## PitothePowerof3 (May 1, 2014)

I just wanted to see if anyone would want to go to a competition in the Galena area, as I was thinking about hosting a competition. It would probably be sometime in June/July. If you're interested, please just leave a reply/vote in the poll. Thanks!

UPDATE:
If you know anyone with a ton of timers that lends them for competitions, then please let me know. Also, I don't know for sure if it will happen, just seeing if there was any interest.

One last thing: If you have any events you want then let me know.


----------



## kcl (May 2, 2014)

I might be interested if there is skewb.


----------



## Jaycee (May 2, 2014)

I got excited when I saw "IL" and "competition" but it's too far for anyone in my family to want to take me. Shame.


----------



## Kit Clement (May 2, 2014)

You might want to talk to delegates first, otherwise you're looking at an unofficial competition.


----------



## Pryge (May 4, 2014)

Only 5 hours, I would go


----------



## PitothePowerof3 (May 19, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> You might want to talk to delegates first, otherwise you're looking at an unofficial competition.



I will, but there would be no point if there was no one interested. I just wanted to see if anyone would go. BTW what's the premium member thing?


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 19, 2014)

PitothePowerof3 said:


> I will, but there would be no point if there was no one interested. I just wanted to see if anyone would go. BTW what's the premium member thing?



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/premium.php


----------



## Kit Clement (May 19, 2014)

You're not too far from Dixon, which had several competitors, and you are closer to the Minnesota community, I don't think that people will be an issue.


----------



## DavidCip86 (May 19, 2014)

you might want to ask the wssa about borrowing timers


----------



## JackJ (May 19, 2014)

DavidCip86 said:


> you might want to ask the wssa about borrowing timers



No way, if it were to be official, the delegate would supply those.


----------



## PitothePowerof3 (Jul 3, 2014)

OK, I don't think no I will be able to do it this July. I have a lot of stuff going on that can't be rescheduled. I might be able to do a competition sometime this year though, so keep an eye on this thread. Sorry.


----------

